

Understanding Linear Algebra Intuitively - Jagat
http://blog.stata.com/2011/03/03/understanding-matrices-intuitively-part-1/

======
rdtsc
Very cool. I really like the graphical representation. As a 'visual' person
that help quite a bit.

One suggestion though:

Don't use x and y for vectors as those are typically used for individual
coordinates in the Cartesian plane. So saying x=(0.75 \ 0.25) is a bit
confusing as the intended audience is probably used to thinking of x=0.75 and
y=0.25. Or say they would think of translating point p into point q where p
would have coordinates (0.75,0.25) and q some other pair of x,y coordinates.

------
denzil_correa
I feel disappointed when people use light shades of red or green to prove
their points - it makes it difficult for color sensitive eyes to grasp the
visuals.

~~~
shrughes
You mean color insensitive? Or just colorblind.

/my pointless comment for the day.

------
ams6110
"Intuitive" is completely dependent upon audience, in this case.

~~~
derleth
> "Intuitive" is completely dependent upon audience, in this case.

"The only intuitive interface is the nipple. After that, it's all learned." --
Unknown, possibly Bruce Ediger

There's a page about tracking down who said this:
<http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/misc/nipple.html>

~~~
rsheridan6
Even the proper use of the nipple has to be learned - if you start a baby on a
bottle it often won't use the nipple correctly:
[http://www.askdrsears.com/?q=topics/breastfeeding/common-
pro...](http://www.askdrsears.com/?q=topics/breastfeeding/common-
problems/nipple-confusion)

------
Myrmornis
Good posts those two. The second is
[http://blog.stata.com/2011/03/09/understanding-matrices-
intu...](http://blog.stata.com/2011/03/09/understanding-matrices-intuitively-
part-2/).

------
blablabla123
Analytical geometry ;)

